# Table Saw Advice



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am looking for a new table saw for my workshop. The two models I am looking at are the Rigid TS3660 and the Craftsman/MD 10" Table Saw
Does anyone have any comments on these models? Does anyone know what the "MD" stands for on the Craftsman model? They show a couple of other saws at Sears that look exactly like this model only they don't have the MD and they cost more. 
I am in Canada and prefer to buy in Canada so if you are going to suggest a different model please know if it's available in Canada or not. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Deb,

I have the job site Rigid TS and have found it to be of very good quality and accuracy. 

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

I would think that same quality would go for the model you are looking at. I have been happy with the 3 major Rigid tools I have. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*tablesaw*

hello Deb,

i just purchased the rigid ts 3660 a few months ago. it is without a doubt the best tablesaw that i have owned, i did have a ryobi bt 3000 for a few years. the new rigid is head and shoulders above the ryobi. it has a larger top and is so much heavier and more stable.this is a fine piece of equipment. it also has a lifetime warranty, which is a rarity. and it has a lift system that works flawlessly! if you need more research go to the rigid forum to check it out. im not a router officianado, but i do know a little about tablesaws and this is a gem! but you will probably find other opinions that differ from mine. but heck, thats why we have forums right? hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

ps , could MD mean more dollars?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey thanks guys. The Rigid is more in my price range, but the Craftsman looked like it had some upgrade options like the mitre gauge. I really like the mobile base idea as my garage is not very big and using one tool often requires moving another. The big reason I was considering the Craftsman was that Home Depot is back ordered on the Rigid and I'm a "I want it NOW" kind of gal. But maybe I'll wait on this one. 
[email protected] "more dollars".


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I am looking for a new table saw for my workshop. The two models I am looking at are the Rigid TS3660 and the Craftsman/MD 10" Table Saw
> Does anyone have any comments on these models? Does anyone know what the "MD" stands for on the Craftsman model? They show a couple of other saws at Sears that look exactly like this model only they don't have the MD and they cost more.
> I am in Canada and prefer to buy in Canada so if you are going to suggest a different model please know if it's available in Canada or not.
> Thanks!


Hi Deb:

I have the TS3660 and I'm quite happy with it. The big thing I like is the lifetime guarantee. I applied for it and eventually they sent me a dongle to tie on the table saw. I would expect that parts will be available for it for as long as you'll use the saw. I can't say the same for the other brand. My experience is that parts are a hit and miss affair, especially when they start to be a little bit old. I have a bin of "C" tools that are scrap, waiting for me to strip them for the metals. I can't get parts, or the price to repair is prohibitive.

OK about the saw itself. It is heavy. >400 lbs so when you go to assemble, be prepared with a few husky fellows around. I assembled mine on its back and then stood it up. Quite a feat - Arnold Swartzeneger I ain't. The manual is large and thick but make sure you mark each step you complete. Getting lost in the manual is a real possibility. 

I did like the extent they went to describing proper setup and how to measure to ensure proper setup. It went together quite nicely and everything lined up right out of the box. Very little adjustment needed. Getting the cast iron wings even was the most difficult part only because they're heavy and you want them heavy.

I bought one of those plastic saws for my brother-in-law. It wasn't cheap and it was appropriate for the use he would make of it. I borrowed it to cut a few pieces of particle board. The darn thing tipped over when I tried to put through the first cut. Since then, I want the 400 lbs saw!

My recommendation, go for the TS3660, but I wouldh't go for anything lighter.

Allthunbs


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Deb

Welcome to Router Forums! 

If you are interested, Busy Bee Tools has their 10 " Hybrid cabinet saw, #CT-104, on sale for $858.00 until Jan 10/09. 

The saw is 220 volt, single phase c/w built in mobile base and offers better dust control than a regular contractors saw. 

Worth looking at for the price.

Busy Bee has stores in Concord, Mississauga, Ottawa, London, Barrie and Pickering. Check out their website www.busybeetools.ca 

See http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture10?NTITEM=CT104 for information on the saw.

Its on my Xmas list. 



 Ric


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Deb, this is a nice heavy saw. it will take from 4 to 6 hours to assemble the rigid. this may sound a bit overboard, but its true.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I don't wish to demean craftsmen but, they have a bad tendency of their table saws to only accept THEIR miter gauges. The slot's aren't always a 3/4" slot and not always "true". So, be aware of this. Craftsmen does make some nice tools but for a table saw... be wise to be patient and do some searching before you make a decision. 

It looks like you been given a few other options to choose from. Best of luck in whichever you choose.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I read some of the reviews on the TS3660 on other sites and everyone mentioned that is was a beast to put together. I have a couple of stepsons that will owe me a favour after Xmas
I currently have a small Craftsman 10" table saw and you are right about the mitre slots and mitre guage. It is so sloppy in the slot it's useless. The fence is not much better, almost impossible to cut anything square. This is my reason for upgrading. 
It's really good to hear that several of you have and use this saw and like it. That makes the choice much simpler.:sold: Thanks again!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

labric unfortunately my garage is not wired for 220 and the panel is at the other end of the house. But I did look at the Busy Bee saws as they are right down the road from me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Think craigslist ,you can find some great deals on it, and with a little luck you will find one with many extra items...

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/search/sss?query=table saw

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/

=======



CanuckGal said:


> I am looking for a new table saw for my workshop. The two models I am looking at are the Rigid TS3660 and the Craftsman/MD 10" Table Saw
> Does anyone have any comments on these models? Does anyone know what the "MD" stands for on the Craftsman model? They show a couple of other saws at Sears that look exactly like this model only they don't have the MD and they cost more.
> I am in Canada and prefer to buy in Canada so if you are going to suggest a different model please know if it's available in Canada or not.
> Thanks!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

The TS3660 is a good deal and the assembly isn't that difficult. There are a couple of threads over at the Ridgid forum (www.ridgid.com and click on "forum" near the top of the page). There are three "tricks" to the assembly.

First, read the instruction manual cover to cover a couple of times. Make notes if you have to. You can download a copy of the manual from the Ridgid site if you want to preview it. This is even better if you read the manual, then read the threads on assembly then re-read the manual. Trust me, it will make sense.

Second, assemble the Herculift on the saw while it is upside down. Much easier. 

Third, don't attach the wings while the saw is upside down. It will be way to freakin' heavy. The easier way is to have a couple of scrap 2x4s under the table and then after adding the legs and Herculift, you carefully right the saw. I did it myself (I'm a skinny desk jocky so it can be done solo) but it would have been a bit easier with some help. Then use the same 2x4s and some 12" or so F-clamps to help align and hold the wings (suspend the wings from the 2x4s as they are clamped to the center section of the table) while installing the bolts. Once roughly installed you can start the process of leveling the wings.

It sounds a lot more complicated when you type it out but once you read the threads and see the manal illustrations, it makes a lot of sense.

Also, there are (as of 4 months ago) still a few typos in the manual. I found one section where they talk about inserting bolts and skip one bolt, in a side panel I think. It will be quite obvious they skipped one in the instructions because you will see the bolt (and even number of them) still in you hand and see the great gaping hole where it belongs. Second, when installing the motor, they forget to tell you to snug up the mounting bolts after adjusting the belt tension.

The last bit of advice on the TS3660 is to get a better blade. The one that comes with is a thin kerf and it is one wobbly piece of junk. The splitter works much better with a full kerf blade. Freud, Forrest, PC, DeWalt, etc all good blades at all kinds of price points. Pick a nice 40T ATB combinaion blade to start.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The Craftsman is a Steel City saw. I own the Steel City hybrid cabinet version, and am very happy with it.


----------

